# ND harvest report



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Has anyone else seen harvested fields yet?
I saw 2 harvested wheat fields next to eachother today about 5 miles north of forks on my way home from work. I went to DL saturday and didnt see anything cut along HWY2 and to fargo yesterday and saw all standing crop.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I have seen winter wheat being combined and barley getting knocked down in the north central part of the state.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

saw several oats fields, and a few pea fileds harvested in south central Nodak, saw a handful of swathed barely/winter wheat fields and a bunch more ready to be taken in the next wk!!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

I've seen some pea fields done but a little early yet but its good to see it happening. should even get better in the next few before the season!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Most of the fields have turned so it's only a matter of time out here.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Took a drive... Still got a bit in the FGO south and west area!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Its gonna be at least August 7 before any fields are going to be opened up here.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

There was a pretty good feed of honks in a green hay bale field along hwy2, there should be no problems finding a place to set up come Aug.15, from the sounds of it there wont be much competition any way.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I saw a few good feeds in MINN! I saw lots of fields with like 50 fuzz balls in them.

Haven't found anything to crazy yet in ND.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I saw a pile of 50+ honks in a pond near my suburban twin cities house today. A couple of the young birds were trying to get up in the air and fly from the water and were having a heck of a time :lol:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I was one small feed with birds flying out of the field. Man I got pumped seeing them flying!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Winter wheat is real close, matter of days. Some barley should be going down this week/next week. Spring wheat/peas still at least two weeks out.

And canola should be hitting the deck in the next two weeks. heh heh 

Just remember guys. USFWS considers any mechanical manipulation of the crop to be baited. So swaths in the field are off-limits.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Not always true with the swathing. Refer to page five of the following link-

http://library.fws.gov/Bird_Publication ... ting04.pdf

However, I'd check in your local area before you hunt.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Traxion said:


> Not always true with the swathing. Refer to page five of the following link-
> 
> http://library.fws.gov/Bird_Publication ... ting04.pdf
> 
> However, I'd check in your local area before you hunt.


Go hunt swathed small grain in ND and see what it gets ya. Thats all ill say. I know extension agents who have been called to be "experts" in the field. USFWS considers mechanical manipulation as baited even though its a standard farming practice here.

Im just trying to warn guys, excercise extreme caution. You dont want to mess the fed's. When in doubt, look elsewhere.

Its a load of BS. I wonder how those southern hunt clubs can allow guys to hunt over rolled flooded corn....oh yeah, rich congressmen as club members.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I know of some guys that have checked on it here in SD and were told no go too. A call to the fed USFWS agent and extension office could give you a definite answer for each persons individual area. Understand what you're saying though.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Most of the honks I've seen lately are in green fields not cropland eating grass hoppers.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

We are just starting to round up a couple of fields so it will only be a matter of time! Barley fields will be off for sure!


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey buckeye thanks for the heads up on the grasshoppers. When those "flying turds" come off the sewage ponds to feed on grasshoppers it don't get any better. That's some good eatin. Go gettum boys.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Tomorrow we are swathing. Our crop consultant was wrong again. :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> There was a pretty good feed of honks in a green hay bale field along hwy2, there should be no problems finding a place to set up come Aug.15, from the sounds of it there wont be much competition any way.


You will be fighting the Mosquitos.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I think harvest for some was going to start today but with the rain it maybe Friday or the weekend up here. Peas, Barley and winter wheat anyways.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Jamey tomorrow when you leave minto, head east going to warsaw, all the wheat fields are swathed, and you could scout the the refuge if you really wanted to...and the interstate is right there to take you to forks!


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I dind't realize the harvest was that far north already. Were still combining irrigated wheat here in the panhandle of nebraska and there are still a few dryland fields standing. 103 degrees yesterday and 100 for friday and saturday so that should definitely dry them up.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

mshutt said:


> Jamey tomorrow when you leave minto, head east going to warsaw, all the wheat fields are swathed, and you could scout the the refuge if you really wanted to...and the interstate is right there to take you to forks!


It is just a matter of time before the Harvest is upon us...


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> You will be fighting the Mosquitos.


I had West Nile last fall so I am immune to the disease for 3 years, So Im guna letter buck

I would rather be fighting mosquitos that be fighting guys for the field.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

goosehunternd said:


> > You will be fighting the Mosquitos.
> 
> 
> I had West Nile last fall so I am immune to the disease for 3 years, So Im guna letter buck
> ...


Glad you recovered from West Nile.


----------

